# past and present



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres my bike when i first got it had less then 2 miles on it and now it loks like this
before









after 





















now everyone else who has a before and after pics show em


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

here's mine with 26" XTR's on Type 7's









And here it is on Douglas Rythms wrapped with 27" Bugs


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is mine and my oldest daughter Casey the first week we got it.











Here it is after the first mods about 3 or 4 months old.











Y'all already seen this pic but here it is now.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

In the showroom (the before):











After























































Ok, I exagerated.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont have any before and after pics of my brute other than havin one wit the big lift and then the lil lift lol, but here are some of my foreman i had and my 300

day i got it


wit 27" Mud B's


and the final result



heres what my 300 looked like when i picked it up


heres what i looked like 2 days later


and here is the latest pic i have (it even looks a lil different now lol)


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the one in the middle is the 98 before any mods









is after mods before tires





























What it usualy looked like


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm still lookin for a photos of my first one, a 92 Honda 200

This is The first one that I paid for:

The day after bringing it home:










Added some lights and 27" Claw Magnums










Changed it up a little, lift kit & 27x12 Laws/Vamps



























Had this for a little while, wish I still had it:



























The Day I brought the Brute home:










About a week later:


















Few months later:


















Now:

 < Click


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought yaw had some big brutes,lol


----------

